# Holiday



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

I just sign up to the Secret Reaper 2011. I'm so excited about it cause I participate the first time in something like that. Hope my victim likes the things I will be sending.

The holiday are great, I could always be on holiday  relaxing, inviting new interesting places. This holiday was awesome... IS awesome.

On Saturday I'm going with my chihuahua Focus and family to Jelenia Góra and to Czech Republic-Prague. We bought him passport yesterday so he can drive with us now even to Spain. It's a pity that not to USA...

I'm still creating new ideas to Halloween, I have lot of it... hope I can do all of them to the Halloween, ideas are more and more and people to make them life-1 person-ME...

Can't wait to Saturday... If you know some nice place to visit near Jelenia Góra, Prague, Czech Republic just write. I will be glad of all your help.

Have a nice holiday all,
Anna


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Have a nice Holiday.


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

My great grandparents are from the Czech Republic  In fact, I am 75% Czech


----------

